# Track Poll.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What O gauge track do you use?


Edit, this was talked about in another thread. So I decided to see what everyone uses.
I use the old tube track, but if I started new I would want to use Gargraves with Ross switches.

Edit again, this poll is* just for your the main table*, 
if you have multiple tables just add a post on what the other is. (if you want)


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Gargraves with Ross switches on different 3 layouts


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Never used anything but Lionel tubular track. That goes back some 68 years.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Both Fastrack on main layout, and Lionel 0-27 smaller layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

laz57 said:


> Both Fastrack on main layout, and Lionel 0-27 smaller layout.


I left the option for more then one pick out of the poll.
Anyone else do what laz does just include a note like he did. (if you want).

I will go back and edit, I will add just for the main table, I did not think about anyone having multiple layouts.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I put FasTrack. FasTrack is my main track system. I also have an elevated trolley line of Tubular track and one of my accessory sidings uses SuperStreets.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

I was an American Flyer kid. My first O gauge was a Polar Express set I got on clearance from Ro in March '08. I set it up on the dining room table and was appalled at the incredible din! Immediately ordered up a bunch of tube track. Much better, lots quieter, and I dig the retro look.

In defense of FasTrack I set up an oval in the living room for the grandaughters Christmas before last. It's quieter on the carpet, but still noisy, and I can buy four good used O22 switches for the price of one FasTrack remote switch, so for me it's tube track all the way.

Pete


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Fastrack because I get it for free from people because they hate the hollow sounds it makes.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

The outside loop is fastrack, two inside loops of O tube. All future purchases will probably be tubular now that menards has it new and very reasonable.
Randy


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use 95% Gargraves track and switches so that’s all I clicked in the poll. Mostly flex track with a few 72” diameter sections. I have 3 Ross O72/O54 switches and a few Ross 72” diameter sections. I also use 027 tube track for my trolley, but you can’t see it well because it’s hidden by streets made of foam sheets and N gauge track bed.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I presently have 90+ pieces of 027 straight, 90+ pieces of 027 curve track, and about 75 pieces of 0 track mix of straight and curve. I don't have a layout (YET!), since getting back into the hobby. I will add that if the cost were not a factor, my choice would definitely be Gargraves track, with as wide a radius as needed, for what I own for locos. I would also most likely go with Ross switches.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I do agree, the newer Fastrack and others are really nice looking.
I like the old tinplate look. Tube style track is the epitome of tin.
I'll probably keep that style for good.


----------



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

I had tubular track on my layout but i decided to replace it with Atlas track. I liked how the tubular track worked but i was having some issues with it because I rushed when I put it down. Now I have pulled it all up and have begun laying atlas track, and I have to say I really like it, however the tubular track was good too it was just not exactly what I wanted.

Keaton.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe I should have added hand laid track?

For the ones that answered OTHER would you post what the other would be?

(If it is K line track that would be considered tube track?)

Thanks

*Edit, I guess I should have added MTH track?*

*John,(or another helpful mod) if you read this can you add MTH track to the list
Can you also add hand laid track to the list?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

(*If it is K line track that would be considered tube track?*

For sure.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*TRACK*

70% gargraves, 20% ross, 10% O tube, fully tied and weathered.

All Ross switches and crossovers. Since I installed my first Ross switch I would never consider anything else.:thumbsup:

And Atlas HO for the On30 section of the layout. But that will probably be changed to peco.:dunno:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I use Atlas for the outdoor suspended layout, and Gargraves for the Christmas layout. I do prefer the Atlas track. The ties are a bit too wide on the Gargraves, and if not ballasted the rails look a bit awkward. I have to admit though that the dovetail embedded rails makes for a very strong track. 
Don


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Ross for both track and switches.


----------



## NTHILL (Nov 12, 2015)

Atlas track and switches.


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

Atlas O36 track and a small loop of Fastrack. When I bought the Atlas it was uncertain if I could get tubular from a dealer. Will probably add Atlas O27 later.


----------



## pennwest (Sep 21, 2015)

Gargraves track with Ross (and a few Curtis Hi-Rail) switches. Top quality, always available and made in the USA; what's not to like?


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

Atlas steel.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

I used tube track on my layout in California back in the 1980s. But now use Fastrack on my current layout, so voted for that. It is a bit noisey, but you get used to it.


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

I choose "other" because I use a combination of Atlas and Micro Engineering 2 rail track.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

teledoc said:


> I presently have 90+ pieces of 027 straight, 90+ pieces of 027 curve track, and about 75 pieces of 0 track mix of straight and curve. I don't have a layout (YET!), since getting back into the hobby. I will add that if the cost were not a factor, my choice would definitely be Gargraves track, with as wide a radius as needed, for what I own for locos. I would also most likely go with Ross switches.


It surprised me that tubular track is less expensive than Gargraves. Years ago I started with O27. Then I switched to Gargraves flex track because it was so much less expensive at the time.


----------



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

Question about tubular track:

As a 1955 027 tubular kid, I still do admire the post war Super O track that came out (around 1957??). Super O minimized the third rail look and added the missing ties. (which I make my hand and lay under my 027.) 

Who is manufacturing the equivalent of Lionel Super O tubular track now? 

Who on the forum is using it?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

larry g said:


> Question about tubular track:
> 
> 
> Who is manufacturing the equivalent of Lionel Super O tubular track now?
> ...



I don't know of anyone making Super O equivalent. but I just purchased some super o uncoupler sections i'm going to try and integrate into my gargraves yard tracks.:dunno:


----------



## sp2207 (Oct 7, 2015)

Atlas Track & switches. If I get it all wired up


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Ross track and switches


----------



## mark d (Mar 11, 2012)

I started out with fastrack and love using those command switches with it. As far as the noise factor with it, I can't compare it with the others. It's the only track I've ever used since being in the hobby for the past few years. There is noise, but it's not a big deal for me when running the trains.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

I guess direct competitor to Lionel Fastrack "MTH Realtrax" is lumped in "other"?

Here's an interesting article: "Choosing Track for an O Gauge Model Railroad Layout"
http://freemodelrailroadplans.com/layouts/choosing-track-for-an-o-gauge-model-railroad-layout/


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

cole226 said:


> I don't know of anyone making Super O equivalent. but I just purchased some super o uncoupler sections i'm going to try and integrate into my gargraves yard tracks.:dunno:


I tried that with a Super O crossing years ago. Soldered Gargraves pins to the Super O. Never use it though and recently gave the crossing away.

Why not get a Gargraves uncoupler track section?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got these for $4.00 each. Gargraves around $35.00 each.
Thought I would try it.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I am sticking with tubular track after trying Lionel's Fastrack. Fastrack presented more issues then I wanted to deal with, mainly track configuration and voltage drop were killers for me.
The old fashioned tubular track has worked well for me and continues to be the best track out there. Gargraves is another nice track system and can hook up to tubular track with adapter pins.
Lee Fritz


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

I will be using Gargraves and Ross track and switches on my layout. I've been stocking up the past year on turnouts. I've tried MTH Scale trax and Atlas O track. Both did not suit my needs. For holiday/floor layouts,I use Fastrack. I haven't used tubular track since the 1960's.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm using the Atlas O nickel silver track system. In my opinion, after trying all the O gauge track available, it's the best track system. I love the solid rails and the look on my layout.

My next favorite track, Super O, will be used on my subway/elevated lines.


----------



## Adam (Feb 13, 2015)

Mth Scaletrax track and switches. I have had quite the issues with the switches. I would not recommend the Scaletrax switches unless you have a lot of time and are very careful to fix all the issues they have out of the box. However, the track itself works great. It looks very realistic and it is very quiet on my foam layout. Also, I soldered my feed wires to the track in strategic places and had no problem with voltage drops. When I build my next one, however, I will go with Fastrack just because it is easier to put together and the switches are more reliable.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I use tubular o I like it and the old Lionel switches. I do have a lot of super o in boxes, I might try it out someday. The main problem with super o besides finding it and price is that the thin center rail tends to cut a grove in the pick up rollers.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

The older Lionel 022 switches from the post war time work better then the new O gauge switches. 
Stock # 6-23010 & 6-23011 should be avoided at all costs! I had way to many problems with those switches, electronic failures and incompatible with Williams engines as well.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

You should add Mth Realtrax to the list of choices.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Craignor said:


> You should add Mth Realtrax to the list of choices.


I asked in post number 14 for "someone" to add something to the list.
But I guess "they" :worshippy: only see what they want to see. :dunno:


Some more could have been added, I should have done my homework better before I posted. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How many hand lay their track here? (That is for O gauge hand laid.)
I think I remember years ago one member who said he did. 
But I can't find the thread.


----------



## machinejack (May 5, 2010)

I tried Fastrack awhile back looks good but was a bit loud for my liking. I had some old 0-27 marx and lionel that I had since late 50"s. I was poking around under tables at a local train event and found a big box of Lionel 0-32 and went with that I like the traditional look and sound. I have also been adding pieces that I couldn't afford as a kid. Though more expensive now than then.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

I have both(no actual permanent layout yet). I agree with others the fastrack is loud even on the carpeted floor. I need to play with a few substrates for on a table with fast track, or I may go with a tubular for most of the lines, but use fastrack switches for command control. I don't have very many switches of either yet.


----------



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)

I answered other.
I use Mth Realtrax.


----------



## CHOO-CHOO MIKE (Nov 5, 2015)

Gargraves on my home layout
MTH realtrax on the High Plains 3 Railers modular layout.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I have some FasTrack, tubular, and GarGraves. GarGraves is my preferred.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> I use tubular o I like it and the old Lionel switches. I do have a lot of super o in boxes, I might try it out someday. The main problem with super o besides finding it and price is that the thin center rail tends to cut a grove in the pick up rollers.


If you run a train long enough, and depending on what the rollers are made of, any track will wear a groove into pick up rollers. I've seen grooves caused by tubular track on store display layouts. Before I changed track systems, all I used was Super O and none of my pick up rollers at the time I used Super O had and groove issues.


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

O-72 tube track on main layout. Planning another loop and, marshalling yard in Gargraves.

Mostly O-27/O-34/O-42 tube on smaller self contained layouts and modules......


----------



## Railrunnin (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a good stock of tubular track. I like the look and nostalgia. I have decided to go with Ross Switches for the LOTF (Layout of the future). 

Paul


----------

